# 01 maxima to 02 maxima HID conversion



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

How does one do this conversion? I have searched on maxima.org and still nothing. I am hoping that someone has the answer to this. Its my friend's car and he has the whole headlight assembly with HID and he says there is some fitment issues. Anyone ever done this??


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> How does one do this conversion? I have searched on maxima.org and still nothing. I am hoping that someone has the answer to this. Its my friend's car and he has the whole headlight assembly with HID and he says there is some fitment issues. Anyone ever done this??


Temecula, huh?

Just buy the '02 HID headlights on ebay. They will fit the 00-01 Maximas with a small gap. Not that noticable.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

He already bought the 02 headlights with HID. I realize there is a slight fitment issue. How can one overcome this?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

get with LatinMax. he is on here AND on the ORG. he has done this very procedure. he should be able to help.


----------

